

The Most Popular Street Names in Every State - alexcasalboni
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/govbeat/wp/2015/03/06/these-are-the-most-popular-street-names-in-every-state/

======
therobot24
This sums up the article quite nicely:

> Are we so bored, as a nation, that we want to investigate road names? Isn’t
> there poverty to alleviate? Aren’t there Housewives to gawk at?

